# New little Black and tan Male mouse



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I know I said I wouldnt ever get male mice.. But one look at this little guy and I fell in love!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

wow what a beatiful mouse you gotta love the males whats his name?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous <3


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

He has no name yet, I'm paring him with my black and white female, 

















I'm hoping the two make really nice babies,

The female has no name either. xD

I got them both from my friend, they where sent to him as feeders.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your guy looks like he's long hair. I used to hate long hair, until I picked up a chin buck, and he looks like a giant teddy bear! Now I love them!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, hes very fuzzy and soft. I never though I would find two with these patterns, and long fur. No one where I am breeds fancy mice, you have to get them from pet stores. Though my store did get in an albino Siamese, with the most beautiful markings.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There's no such thing as an albino siamese - do you mean himalayan (white body with dark chocolate points)?


----------

